# Jeans



## bbuehler (Sep 27, 2012)

So sorry to not have combined my other post with this, and hopefully this is appropriate to put it in the trad forum and not the regular one.

Jeans? Anyone thoughts and ideas...everything seems terribly inconsistent these days. I'd like a dark dressier jean, but at this point I'd just like jeans that are good quality and price.


----------



## CaptainAddy (Mar 13, 2012)

You poor, misguided, wandering soul, you...


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

This crowd thinks "dressy" jeans are the ones you wear for doing _front-_yard work, as opposed to the backyard where only family can see you. There's a "denim" section at www.styleforum.net that might be more help


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

pricerange and fit?


----------



## AlfaNovember (Jun 27, 2011)

Banana Republic. Straight fit. Roughly $80 for adjective-free jeans of decent quality; widely available & frequently discounted. The only visible branding is a 1" line of red stitching across the corner of one back pocket. I wish they would offer "Made in USA" versions, but otherwise they fit the bill nicely.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

please keep them far far away from me please.


----------



## bbuehler (Sep 27, 2012)

okay, I get it, but as a younger gent. having a a work jean and a nice jean is pretty minimalistic, and I'd say my exception from trad wear. So any advice on something that you guys buy would be great. I know not everyone can still be doing levi's since they have been so bad lately (sizing, material, everything!)


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Again, fit and price range? Under $50? Under $100? Under $200? up?


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

I thought the "consensus" was Levis 501 jeans IF you were going to wear jeans. And I definitely use the term "consensus" loosely.

Heck, even Chensvold uses them. Albeit in tan. https://www.ivy-style.com/sand-storm-in-praise-of-tan-levis.html


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

Allow me to mount a defense of jeans + trad. If you are an originalist, as it were, and interpret trad as some iteration of the Ivy League 60's look, jeans don't play a big role.But if you, like me, take trad to be the best of timeless American style, then wear your STF 501 Levi's with pride. Levi's have no less a storied history than Brooks Brothers, just for a different slice of the population.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Jeans are only un-Trad if you restrict yourself to the Ivy League and its imitators. However, jeans are the West's answer to chinos and fill the same niche west of the Rockies. Levi's and Wranglers are old time-honored standbys.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Aren't you a college kid? Shouldn't we be asking you what kinds of jeans are cool?


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

unmodern said:


> .But if you, like me, take trad to be the best of timeless American style, then wear your STF 501 Levi's with pride. Levi's have no less a storied history than Brooks Brothers, just for a different slice of the population.


 [Oldsarge Jeans are only un-Trad if you restrict yourself to the Ivy League and its imitators. However, jeans are the West's answer to chinos and fill the same niche west of the Rockies. Levi's and Wranglers are old time-honored standbys.]

True and true.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I always liked the Wrangler 13MWZ.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Many have noted that the Trad view of jeans is akin to considering shirts as 'underwear', circa the Nineteenth Century's sensibility on these matters. 
I respect this, even though many of us feel free to don them as we please.
I favor the Levi's 504 straight cut. Not much rise but a realistic fit on a skinny person. Wrangler denim seems much sturdier and softer, after laundering, compared to Levi's rigid after washing. Wranglers fade to a nice medium blue also.

You can always raid your 401K, go 'uber-Trad' (well, 'uber' spending) and buy a pair of the 1878 Levi Vintage Clothing jeans here:
https://www.unionmadegoods.com/Levi_s_Vintage_Clothing_Mens_4.html


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

> I thought the "consensus" was Levis 501 jeans IF you were going to wear jeans.


co-sign



> Aren't you a college kid? Shouldn't we be asking you what kinds of jeans are cool?


Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

unmodern said:


> Allow me to mount a defense of jeans + trad. If you are an originalist, as it were, and interpret trad as some iteration of the Ivy League 60's look, jeans don't play a big role.But if you, like me, take trad to be the best of timeless American style, then wear your STF 501 Levi's with pride. Levi's have no less a storied history than Brooks Brothers, just for a different slice of the population.


I cannot disagree with the general message in your post. Jeans have their place...and we can agree or disagree on where that place is. However, I think that your post overreaches a bit when it says that TRAD can be defined as "the best of timeless American style". That is just plain wrong. It is not the best of timeless American style. For that, I would look at Fred Astaire, Cary Grant, or Gary Cooper. They embodied the well-dressed ideal, incorporating pleats in their plants, points in their collars, and the occasional double-breasted suit coat.

For me, the TRAD look is more narrowly defined and ultimately rooted in the Ivy League look of the late 50s and early 60s. It is timeless and distinctly American. But there are certain rules that paint the style of dress into a corner. Pleats are taboo. Point collars are tolerated. 3/2 jackets are idolized. Is it the highest achievement in style? No. But it is a clearly defined way to dress and for most men a very good look...with certain rules that must be acknowledged. You are certainly free to ignore those rules, but they exist nonetheless. And so when you expand the definition of TRAD to include jeans, you're really watering down the concept of TRAD.

Certainly there are variations. For example, Southern Trad, Mid-Western Trad, and maybe Western Trad (although I would consider calling the fashion borne from the Wild West as TRAD as a bit of an oxymoron), but I will acknowledge that these variations exist. But if you just say TRAD, then it is a late 50s-early 60s Ivy League look.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I agree with Snow, for the most part. Like the other thread on fleece, in the strictest sense, jeans are not trad. However, since they are "timeless Americana", they can be incorporated with relative ease ALONGSIDE a trad wardrobe IF they serve a specific purpose for which any other trad staple would not be appropriate. A pair of Levi's 501 STFs worn with a pair of Red Wings, an old OCBD and maybe a Pendleton thrown over the top for helping your buddy move on a Saturday is, IMO, perfectly acceptable weekend wear. "Dressy jeans" with a sport coat and tie, not so much.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> I cannot disagree with the general message in your post. Jeans have their place...and we can agree or disagree on where that place is. However, I think that your post overreaches a bit when it says that TRAD can be defined as "the best of timeless American style". That is just plain wrong. It is not the best of timeless American style. For that, I would look at Fred Astaire, Cary Grant, or Gary Cooper. They embodied the well-dressed ideal, incorporating pleats in their plants, points in their collars, and the occasional double-breasted suit coat.
> 
> For me, the TRAD look is more narrowly defined and ultimately rooted in the Ivy League look of the late 50s and early 60s. It is timeless and distinctly American. But there are certain rules that paint the style of dress into a corner. Pleats are taboo. Point collars are tolerated. 3/2 jackets are idolized. Is it the highest achievement in style? No. But it is a clearly defined way to dress and for most men a very good look...with certain rules that must be acknowledged. You are certainly free to ignore those rules, but they exist


If it was such a great look you would
Think more retailers , including traditional retailers would offer it. They don't. As a matter of fact the stores that do seem to be dropping like flies. Shoot, look at what BB has to sell just to stay in the game. Jeans! Gasp! Self branded and Levis. The horror. ( all of BB jeans are pretty fugly any way).

The fact is that a lot of men look down right terrific in traditional clothing. Lots of men, especially the younger set look as if they're playing dress up.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, I'm growing away from the "jeans & tweed" look I was leaning towards doing for this fall, into a "jeans + sweater" look. This is related to me becoming honest with myself about how most of my tweed jackets fit -- none too well. I have more jeans than any other type of pants -- my favorites are Wrangler 936s, but I think you'd be better off with 13MWZs if you're not skinny. Levi's 505s are okay, too, though the rise feels lower.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Seven for all mankind are great jeans. They fit well, are good quality and come in nice dark washes. Levi's ain't much these days. But then I don't have any hang up with paying for jeans, as long as they it really well and are made really well. The difference between good quality jeans and bad is huge. 

I consider the sentiment that you can't pay a premium for nice jeans equal to the sentiment that you can't pay a premium for nice shoes.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> I agree with Snow, for the most part.


Thank you sir. Consider our hatchet buried.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> I cannot disagree with the general message in your post. Jeans have their place...and we can agree or disagree on where that place is. However, I think that your post overreaches a bit when it says that TRAD can be defined as "the best of timeless American style". That is just plain wrong. It is not the best of timeless American style. For that, I would look at Fred Astaire, Cary Grant, or Gary Cooper. They embodied the well-dressed ideal, incorporating pleats in their plants, points in their collars, and the occasional double-breasted suit coat.For me, the TRAD look is more narrowly defined and ultimately rooted in the Ivy League look of the late 50s and early 60s. It is timeless and distinctly American. But there are certain rules that paint the style of dress into a corner. Pleats are taboo. Point collars are tolerated. 3/2 jackets are idolized. Is it the highest achievement in style? No. But it is a clearly defined way to dress and for most men a very good look...with certain rules that must be acknowledged. You are certainly free to ignore those rules, but they exist nonetheless. And so when you expand the definition of TRAD to include jeans, you're really watering down the concept of TRAD.Certainly there are variations. For example, Southern Trad, Mid-Western Trad, and maybe Western Trad (although I would consider calling the fashion borne from the Wild West as TRAD as a bit of an oxymoron), but I will acknowledge that these variations exist. But if you just say TRAD, then it is a late 50s-early 60s Ivy League look.


Key phrase in your post: "for me. . ." I would really prefer not to enter an argument about the meaning of a concept discussed on the internet, but you are making a serious logical error. I'm not saying trad can be defined any which way, I'm saying that one interpretation of the aesthetic that brings men to this forum is of classic American style. So defined, the look certainly includes jeans. Funny you should mention Grant and Astaire: the clothing of these men is routinely discussed in this forum. The proof that mine is a legitimate interpretation is that three or four people have already agreed with me in this post. There is no other, objective measure of 'trad', unless it be what is actually sold by traditional clothiers and worn by their clients. In that case, jeans certainly qualify, since even J. Press sells jeans. It's silly to act as though there is some way to determine which segments of our membership have the "right" or "core" interpretation of trad.

Edit: even "the Ivy League look of the late 50s and early 60s" includes jeans. Jeans appear a few times in Take Ivy.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Thank you sir. Consider our hatchet buried.


Much obliged. Hopefully, said hatchet will be buried in the ground and not in any of my vital areas.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok, to help OP who may now be afraid of this thread. Here are my suggestions in ascending price order

Levis 501 shrink to fit, no idea at $100, Rogue Territory, Raleigh Denim. That's $30-$280 with slightly different fits.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

^ hookem that's the second time iirc that you've mentioned Raleigh Denim. 
I need to check them out.


----------



## bluenose (Nov 23, 2009)

Jeans are an essential part of any wardrobe, trad or otherwise.

In my youth, my mother said jeans were for bums and juvenile delinquents so we never wore them. When I went away to university I noticed that the trad guys wore white jeans which somehow met the dress code (no blue denim jeans) and could be worn with jacket and tie. Finally, I got some white jeans and I was a conformist and a cool guy. Then, of course, everyone started dressing like bums and juvenile delinquents and even my mother admitted that this was the style and no clear indication of the moral turpitude of the jeans wearer.

Following the example of one of my early mentors and needing some emblem of leadership in the position I found myself in, I started wearing blazers and flannels and then suits. I didn't even own a pair of jeans for quite a while. Then I needed some for 10 days every year - yeah, the Stampede.

Now I wear jeans when they are required - on a construction site or, god forbid, doing manual labour in cool weather. I confess to a liking for the jeans and blazer and classy shirt look (I've ditched the tie) at more casual social functions.

Designer jeans were never and never will be trad. Designer jeans are for youth who know no better, old guys vainly trying to look cool and men who let their wives or girlfriends dress them. Skinny jeans, of course, are for bums and juvenile delinquents.

Though I have had many pairs of Levis and even Lees, I now find that the mature figure looks best in the working man's standby - Carhartts. The rise is just about high enough, the leg is straight and the fit is comfortable. They also make a pretty good black canvas carpenter pant for those times when you need to dress it up a little.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

unmodern said:


> Key phrase in your post: "for me. . ." I would really prefer not to enter an argument about the meaning of a concept discussed on the internet, but you are making a serious logical error. I'm not saying trad can be defined any which way, I'm saying that one interpretation of the aesthetic that brings men to this forum is of classic American style. So defined, the look certainly includes jeans. Funny you should mention Grant and Astaire: the clothing of these men is routinely discussed in this forum. The proof that mine is a legitimate interpretation is that three or four people have already agreed with me in this post. There is no other, objective measure of 'trad', unless it be what is actually sold by traditional clothiers and worn by their clients. In that case, jeans certainly qualify, since even J. Press sells jeans. It's silly to act as though there is some way to determine which segments of our membership have the "right" or "core" interpretation of trad.
> 
> Edit: even "the Ivy League look of the late 50s and early 60s" includes jeans. Jeans appear a few times in Take Ivy.


TRAD is definitely one component of "classic American style". However, not all classic American style is TRAD. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

bluenose said:


> Jeans are an essential part of any wardrobe, trad or otherwise.
> 
> In my youth, my mother said jeans were for bums and juvenile delinquents so we never wore them. When I went away to university I noticed that the trad guys wore white jeans which somehow met the dress code (no blue denim jeans) and could be worn with jacket and tie. Finally, I got some white jeans and I was a conformist and a cool guy. Then, of course, everyone started dressing like bums and juvenile delinquents and even my mother admitted that this was the style and no clear indication of the moral turpitude of the jeans wearer.
> 
> ...


I was with you until the last sentence.:eek2:


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

firedancer said:


> ^ hookem that's the second time iirc that you've mentioned Raleigh Denim.
> I need to check them out.


 It is. I have been very happy with my pair (that I got on sale, my jeans cut off is $200 absolute max). The problem now is that they've become to tight in the seat and thighs, so they're being replaced tonight, most likely with Rogue territory

rogue is out. Those things are tight.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Trad-ish said:


> I was with you until the last sentence.:eek2:


Hey, man, black canvas Carhartt carpenter pants rock. I'm putting mine on in about 20 minutes, before I head to the darkroom. :icon_viking:

(I guess this is what that smiley is for... I really don't know.)


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

If I want to dress like a ninja handyman then I guess I'll know what to wear.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Trad-ish said:


> If I want to dress like a ninja handyman then I guess I'll know what to wear.:icon_smile_wink:


Robert DeNiro is the coolest character in _Brazil,_ and that describes him, so you're playing right into my hand. :smile:


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Hey, man, black canvas Carhartt carpenter pants rock. I'm putting mine on in about 20 minutes, before I head to the darkroom. :icon_viking:
> 
> (I guess this is what that smiley is for... I really don't know.)


(thread hijack) Another darkroom printer? Cool! I still do film photography and analog printing as well.

As for denim, I'm preferring Polo Ralph Lauren slim cuts these days after all the running I have been doing.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Uncle Bill said:


> (thread hijack) Another darkroom printer? Cool! I still do film photography and analog printing as well.
> 
> As for denim, I'm preferring Polo Ralph Lauren slim cuts these days after all the running I have been doing.


I'm about two weeks into Photography 101. It's fun. I'm having trouble making good prints, but that should be no surprise. I did get to have the fun of carrying around an Nikkormat FTn, which pushed me from "trad" into "time traveler from 1967" territory.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

If you want to feel trad about jeans you can buy special edition 501 at Brooks Brothers.I confess to living in 501s since high school, usually with polos, oxford shirts, and sweaters. I would say this is preppy, maybe west coast preppy, but not trad.My grandfather, a blue collar guy but definitely a gentleman, didn't like us in "dungarees," and wouldn't be caught dead in them except for hard manual labor.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't wear jeans very often anymore, though they do come in handy when doing things outside in cold weather. Khakis are just more comfortable. 

At my last job, we had "casual Fridays," which just meant that you could wear jeans. Most people would just wear a normal work shirt with jeans, while I would just stick with khakis. Some people would be flabbergasted by this and couldn't understand why someone would not wear jeans given the choice. The simple truth is that khakis are just more comfortable/lightweight (at least to me), especially if you're sitting at at a desk in a climate controlled office all day. 

Denim as the go-to casual fabric is one of the greatest hoaxes to be foisted upon the populace.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't know. I put on a pair of jeans today, Levi 505s and they feel great. First time since last winter. Wore them with some brown AE Wilberts and an OCBD. Wore my Bean Field Jacket. 

I love the coarse feel of jeans and the Bean Jacket.


----------



## bbuehler (Sep 27, 2012)

hookem12387 said:


> Ok, to help OP who may now be afraid of this thread. Here are my suggestions in ascending price order Levis 501 shrink to fit, no idea at $100, Rogue Territory, Raleigh Denim. That's $30-$280 with slightly different fits.


 Well it was an interesting read on all of your opinions, but I had mine made up. Kinda bummed I only got 1 reply actually addressing my question. Sorry to the posters who asked price ranges that weren't answered. Anyways I'll keep looking around at Levis...i'll try the STF just to see if those have a better fit/quality and the others on your list. Anyways, Since we really did completely derail the thread haha.... I believe jeans are a good casual pant for colder days/working, or at a very casual event for the 18-25 range where sometimes people just don't know any better for dressing up rather than throw on a jeans and try to. I personally would love to eliminate jeans, but they are classic IMO, maybe not TRAD. So I'd like to keep them in my wardrobe 1) I grew up with them, 2) A man of my age can't always get by, by pulling out chinos, OCBD, and loafers. Not because it doesn't look amazing, but because my generation can't receive it well and it can make it hard to network. If I show up in my Alden, brooks, etc. it can really alienate some people. So that's my spiel outside of the whole trad or not.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Himself said:


> My grandfather, a blue collar guy but definitely a gentleman, didn't like us in "dungarees," and wouldn't be caught dead in them except for hard manual labor.


I like that. I'm going to start calling them "Dungarees"


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayek said:


> Some people would be flabbergasted by this and couldn't understand why someone would not wear jeans given the choice. The simple truth is that khakis are just more comfortable/lightweight (at least to me), especially if you're sitting at at a desk in a climate controlled office all day.
> 
> Denim as the go-to casual fabric is one of the greatest hoaxes to be foisted upon the populace.


^ THIS!


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

bbuehler said:


> A man of my age can't always get by, by pulling out chinos, OCBD, and loafers. Not because it doesn't look amazing, but because my generation can't receive it well and it can make it hard to network. If I show up in my Alden, brooks, etc. it can really alienate some people. So that's my spiel outside of the whole trad or not.


I find that surprising, not because it is unusual in this day and age, but because your location is listed as Greenville, SC. I am from the South, attended LSU (and Tulane - unfortunately, it is a haven for Yankees south of the Mason Dixon), and have friends who attended and have visited Ole Miss, Auburn, BAMA, Georgia Tech, Clemson, College of Charleston, etc. I've seen a rather large number of college aged men wearing Brooks, OCBDs, and loafers. Heck its practically required gameday dress in some places (I'm looking at you Ole Miss).

I think your more likely to alienate people (specifically people that have influence) dressing like an immature man-boy than wearing a universally accepted OCBD and some nice shoes. (If you want some loafers that look a little bit "younger" try out some bit loafers).


----------



## bbuehler (Sep 27, 2012)

rwaldron said:


> I find that surprising, not because it is unusual in this day and age, but because your location is listed as Greenville, SC. I am from the South, attended LSU (and Tulane - unfortunately, it is a haven for Yankees south of the Mason Dixon), and have friends who attended and have visited Ole Miss, Auburn, BAMA, Georgia Tech, Clemson, College of Charleston, etc. I've seen a rather large number of college aged men wearing Brooks, OCBDs, and loafers. Heck its practically required gameday dress in some places (I'm looking at you Ole Miss).
> 
> I think your more likely to alienate people (specifically people that have influence) dressing like an immature man-boy than wearing a universally accepted OCBD and some nice shoes. (If you want some loafers that look a little bit "younger" try out some bit loafers).


I'm also going to college in the south currently. Yes, I do realize what the typical wear is. Though thank you for updating everyone else on it. However, I'm already in roles of power and had a privileged background. So when I work with people who are not, it's best not to alienate them by outclassing them dress wise a 100x over. If you remember there are quite a few less than stellar locations down here. A good old pair of blues just help it out. I'm not looking to replace chinos. But for right now this matters. So once again. back to the topic? Although really it can end...


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, if you're trying to avoid the plutocrat image, then expensive fashion jeans won't do it. Levi's and Wranglers, depend on which one fits you, are your friends here.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> Well, if you're trying to avoid the plutocrat image, then expensive fashion jeans won't do it. Levi's and Wranglers, depend on which one fits you, are your friends here.


Agree. Anything else belongs in the 'Fashion' forum.


----------



## Red Tractors (Jan 9, 2011)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I'm about two weeks into Photography 101. It's fun. I'm having trouble making good prints, but that should be no surprise. I did get to have the fun of carrying around an Nikkormat FTn, which pushed me from "trad" into "time traveler from 1967" territory.


Shoot a bunch of Kodak T-max and learn to print on Fibre paper. Learn the art of using a four-way, and never touch the metal "cheater" easel. Crank that contrast up and make sure you have a good paper black in your prints. Take time and appreciate the smell of fixer in the air, and learn to love it.

You are spending time doing something that is fast vanishing from the world. Cherish every second of it.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

filfoster said:


> Agree. Anything else belongs in the 'Fashion' forum.


Probably over on Style Forum. The fashion forum on AAAC isn't much interested in anything with skinny legs.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Oldsarge said:


> Well, if you're trying to avoid the plutocrat image, then expensive fashion jeans won't do it. Levi's and Wranglers, depend on which one fits you, are your friends here.


 Lies, sir, LIES. A lot of the nicer denim you'd find discussed at SF is actually less gaudy and recognizable than even a pair of wranglers (no big back branding tags or patches). You'd be hard pressed to find branding (or overly skinny legs) on most good brands. I'm talking LVC and Baldwin, btw, not 7 Jean and Diesel.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Any denim trousers which cost $200/pair OTR are the mark of a plutocrat or swank manque'. :devil:


----------



## BiffBiffster (Jul 2, 2012)

The Carhartt's, as noted upthread by bluenose, belong in the Fashion or Style forum?



Oldsarge said:


> Well, if you're trying to avoid the plutocrat image, then expensive fashion jeans won't do it. Levi's and Wranglers, depend on which one fits you, are your friends here.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Red Tractors said:


> Shoot a bunch of Kodak T-max and learn to print on Fibre paper. Learn the art of using a four-way, and never touch the metal "cheater" easel. Crank that contrast up and make sure you have a good paper black in your prints. Take time and appreciate the smell of fixer in the air, and learn to love it.
> 
> You are spending time doing something that is fast vanishing from the world. Cherish every second of it.


If the "cheater" easel is what I think it is, I'm not using it again. I've been discouraged from buying fiber paper for this class, but the prints look so great that I might have to be a little disobedient.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Red Tractors (Jan 9, 2011)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> If the "cheater" easel is what I think it is, I'm not using it again. I've been discouraged from buying fiber paper for this class, but the prints look so great that I might have to be a little disobedient. Thanks for the advice.


Some also call it a printing frame, whatever it's called, it's decidedly not darkroom trad. :icon_smile:

We can forgive you for using RC paper for a 101 class.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

BiffBiffster said:


> The Carhartt's, as noted upthread by bluenose, belong in the Fashion or Style forum?


No. Carhartt's are definitely working men's jeans. Another good choice.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Red Tractors said:


> Some also call it a printing frame, whatever it's called, it's decidedly not darkroom trad. :icon_smile:
> 
> We can forgive you for using RC paper for a 101 class.


Well, whatever it is, it made me "waste" some paper by having one crooked edge. I put "waste" in quotes, because they weren't very good prints anyway.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Yep, Carhartt. Heaviest denim for the price (and--man!--that price can get wonderfully low sometimes; I think, with a standard discount, you can often get 'em on STP for, like, twenty bucks or something ridiculous). One pair will last you forever (and isn't that one of the best Trad characterstics?).


----------



## BiffBiffster (Jul 2, 2012)

I figured I could count on your uncommonly good sense. :thumbs-up:



Oldsarge said:


> No. Carhartt's are definitely working men's jeans. Another good choice.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> No. Carhartt's are definitely working men's jeans. Another good choice.


Unless they have been adopted by hipsters for ironic purposes a la PBR.


----------



## caravan70 (Mar 18, 2010)

Nothing wrong with denim in the right circumstances. A good pair of jeans with a tweed jacket is a classic combination. Perhaps a bit overworked, but it's still a reliable standby look.

I like Levi's well enough, but I find them just a little bit stiff. Earnest Sewn are my go-to jeans these days - they cost quite a bit at retail, but you can find them on eBay for $30 or so. They feel as flexible as a good pair of chinos, and they look good (in my biased opinion, of course!  ) Plus, they don't have the gaudy sewing you'll find on the pockets of things like True Religion - they're simple, basic, and high quality. And isn't that really what we define as "trad"?


----------



## PG63 (Dec 23, 2011)

Himself said:


> My grandfather, a blue collar guy but definitely a gentleman, didn't like us in "dungarees," and wouldn't be caught dead in them except for hard manual labor.


A friend who is now in his mid-fifties and grew up in one of the Southern/Midwestern states told me that he and his family were shocked when they saw the Rolling Stones appear on television in 1964 or 1965 wearing blue jeans. "We thought that if you went on national television you dressed nicely. We wore jeans because we were poor." Times have changed . . . .


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

caravan70 said:


> ...they're simple, basic, and high quality. And isn't that really what we define as "trad"?


No, it's not, actually.


----------



## KJD89 (Aug 10, 2011)

Trad-ish said:


> Unless they have been adopted by hipsters for ironic purposes a la PBR.


I don't think that choice has anything to do with irony. PBR is cheap, and every 20-something likes cheap alcohol.
Oh, and uh... here's a link to Carhartts streetwear line.
https://www.carhartt-wip.com/

I bought some LVCs but my legs are too big for them, so it's back to regular mexico-made STF for me.

Regarding choosing chinos over denim on casual Fridays - I think we can blame the terrible cuts that most people purchase when it comes to business casual workplaces. A lot of puddling, baggy, silky looking pants.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

^ It also may have little to do with low cost. PBR has been heavily marketed to young "hip" urbanites for years, and I would counter that it's popularity with that demographic is a product of successful marketing.

As for jeans, secondhand Levi's are affordable and plentiful. Don't really see much need for anything else, just stick to the classic fits. I would also be very leery of a big investment in a pair of jeans because of their limited wear-ability.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

KJD89, I disagree. It's because it has been niched to a specific demographic. Here's a good explanation.https://www.quora.com/Beer/How-and-why-did-Pabst-Blue-Ribbon-come-to-be-the-hipster-beer-of-choice



KJD89 said:


> I don't think that choice has anything to do with irony. PBR is cheap, and every 20-something likes cheap alcohol.
> Oh, and uh... here's a link to Carhartts streetwear line.
> https://www.carhartt-wip.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

I have 3 pairs of Levi 501's and 1 pair of Eddie Bauer flannel lined. 

I am wearing the flannel lined right now and they are amazing! I could sleep in them.... Plus they have a lifetime guarantee.


----------

